# X11 not working on Lenovo X200



## matejzima (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi there,
I am having some problems on getting a working X11 configuration on my Lenovo X200 setup. It seems to stop working when configuring the keyboard. Here is Xorg.0.log file:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD mercury 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 10 August 2014  09:42:50PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 10 23:28:24 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7b7690
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:20e4 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:20e4 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2400000/1048576
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF2000000
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16400
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_B" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 1 detected
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 2 detected
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16400
(II) intel(0): I2C device "HDMIDDC_B:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "HDMIDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): detected 2048 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 32764 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x321b (FBC_FENCE_OFF) changed from 0x84023f00 to 0xf701d500
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1006592 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 4026368 kB available
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x4
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd088e000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd2190000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd27d0000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd2e10000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 31 at 0x01fff000 (pgoffset 8191)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 32 at 0x0218e000 (pgoffset 8590)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 33 at 0x0218f000 (pgoffset 8591)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 34 at 0x02190000 (pgoffset 8592)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 35 at 0x027d0000 (pgoffset 10192)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 36 at 0x02e10000 (pgoffset 11792)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00083fff: compressed frame buffer (400 kB, 0x00000000be020000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x00084000-0x0008dfff: HW cursors (40 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0008e000-0x0088dfff: fake bufmgr (8192 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0088e000-0x00ecdfff: front buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x00ece000-0x0218dfff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x01fff000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x0218e000-0x0218efff: power context (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0218f000-0x0218ffff: HW status (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x02190000-0x027cffff: back buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x027d0000-0x02e0ffff: depth buffer (6400 kB) Y tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02e10000-0x04e0ffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000010, page table error
(WW) intel(0): PGTBL_ER is 0x00000003, host gtt pte, host pte data
(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz
(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B
(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-1 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-2 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 260
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 5
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 3, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is PS/2
(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.8.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
Segmentation fault at address 0x10

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 31
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 32
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 33
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 34
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 35
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 36
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
```

I tried installing awesome and i3, none work, the command 
	
	



```
Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```
 executes normally and gives me a working X11, here is the log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD mercury 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 10 August 2014  09:42:50PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 10 23:46:39 2014
(EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "xorg.conf.new"
(II) Loader magic: 0x7b7690
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:20e4 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:20e4 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2400000/1048576
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default intel Device 0"
		Driver	"intel"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default intel Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
		Driver	"vesa"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
		Driver	"fbdev"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "ServerLayout"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default Layout"
		Screen	"Builtin Default intel Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
	EndSection
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.3
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF2000000
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16400
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_B" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 1 detected
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 2 detected
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16400
(II) intel(0): I2C device "HDMIDDC_B:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "HDMIDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): detected 2048 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 32764 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61110 (PORT_HOTPLUG_EN) changed from 0x10000120 to 0x38000120
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x10000000 to 0x38000000
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x321b (FBC_FENCE_OFF) changed from 0x84023f00 to 0xf701d500
(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1006592 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 4026368 kB available
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd088e000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd2190000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd27d0000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd2e10000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(II) intel(0): Disable render standby.
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01fff000 (pgoffset 8191)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x0218e000 (pgoffset 8590)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x0218f000 (pgoffset 8591)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x02190000 (pgoffset 8592)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x027d0000 (pgoffset 10192)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x02e10000 (pgoffset 11792)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00083fff: compressed frame buffer (400 kB, 0x00000000be020000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x00084000-0x0008dfff: HW cursors (40 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0008e000-0x0088dfff: fake bufmgr (8192 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0088e000-0x00ecdfff: front buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x00ece000-0x0218dfff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x01fff000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x0218e000-0x0218efff: power context (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0218f000-0x0218ffff: HW status (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x02190000-0x027cffff: back buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x027d0000-0x02e0ffff: depth buffer (6400 kB) Y tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02e10000-0x04e0ffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz
(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B
(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-1 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-2 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 260
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.8.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 5
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 3, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is PS/2
(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 5
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x20000000000 at 0x8007f4000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.
```

Could anyone point to where I could find the solution for the problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 10, 2014)

Edit .xinitrc to start the window manager.


----------



## matejzima (Aug 10, 2014)

I did. The upper log is the result from entering 
	
	



```
% echo "exec /usr/local/bin/i3 > ~/.xinitrc
```
, the lower log is simply from the generic `Xorg -config` logfile.


----------



## matejzima (Aug 10, 2014)

Most importantly, here is the xorg.conf  

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2014)

Add to the ServerLayout section:

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
```


----------



## matejzima (Aug 13, 2014)

I added the line 
	
	



```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
```
 (also tried with "off", as suggested) to xorg.conf. Still not working.  Also tried setting the resolution to 1280x800 in display modes, no success.

Here is the result of Xorg.0.log:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD mercury 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 10 August 2014  09:42:50PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 13 12:52:50 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
(**) Not automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Loader magic: 0x7b7690
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:20e4 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:20e4 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2400000/1048576
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.8.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF2000000
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16400
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_B" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 1 detected
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 2 detected
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16400
(II) intel(0): I2C device "HDMIDDC_B:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800
(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): detected 2048 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 32764 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.5.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle
(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on
(WW) intel(0): Register 0x321b (FBC_FENCE_OFF) changed from 0x8402bf00 to 0xff03f500
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1006592 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 4026368 kB available
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x4
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd088e000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd2190000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd27d0000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd2e10000, handle = 0x00000000
(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432
(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 19660800 bytes
(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         Solid
(II)         Copy
(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 25 at 0x01fff000 (pgoffset 8191)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 26 at 0x0218e000 (pgoffset 8590)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 27 at 0x0218f000 (pgoffset 8591)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 28 at 0x02190000 (pgoffset 8592)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 29 at 0x027d0000 (pgoffset 10192)
(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 30 at 0x02e10000 (pgoffset 11792)
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00083fff: compressed frame buffer (400 kB, 0x00000000be020000 physical
)
(II) intel(0): 0x00084000-0x0008dfff: HW cursors (40 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0008e000-0x0088dfff: fake bufmgr (8192 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0088e000-0x00ecdfff: front buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x00ece000-0x0218dfff: exa offscreen (19200 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x01fff000:            end of stolen memory
(II) intel(0): 0x0218e000-0x0218efff: power context (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0218f000-0x0218ffff: HW status (4 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x02190000-0x027cffff: back buffer (6400 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x027d0000-0x02e0ffff: depth buffer (6400 kB) Y tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x02e10000-0x04e0ffff: classic textures (32768 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz
(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
(II) intel(0): Output configuration:
(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off
(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.
(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on
(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.
(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B
(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-1 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0):   Output HDMI-2 is connected to pipe none
(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 260
(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled
(II) intel(0): Set up textured video
(II) intel(0): direct rendering: XF86DRI Enabled
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Mouse0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7
(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 7
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
Segmentation fault at address 0x10

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 25
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 26
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 27
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 28
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 29
(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 30
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
```


----------

